# Panda (COLT) & Sweetie Due any day now! --> UPDATE SWEETIE @ 6.8PH



## Little Wolf Ranch (May 24, 2014)

Hey everyone! Hope you won't mind me adding these two girls to your prayer list!

First up is Panda, my A/R 33" black tobiano and splash mare who is bred to Nostalgias Whistle Blower. She was pasture exposed since June 15 2013 and I am very excited about this foal. This is the same mare that I couldn't get to eat for a while so excuse her being a bit thin. She's eating well now so she's packing on the pounds.

She seems to have started to develop her v belly now and we have a half full bag. She's testing at 8.4ph.

Next up is my girl Sweetie who is an R only bay splash and tobiano mare who stands 33" as well and she has two blue eyes. This girl is bred to my Magic Man great grandson and grandson of Nacho Plano Red a national champion in his own rght. He is a bay splash, tobiano and sabino stud with two blue eyes so hoping for a wild colored foal!

She hasn't started to drop yet but is due any day now and has a 1/3 bag and is testing at 8.4ph as well.


----------



##  (May 25, 2014)

WELCOME to our Nutty Nursery! I'm SO VERY GLAD you joined us here, as I've been thinking about Panda after reading and commenting on your other thread! We're very excited for you too, and can't wait to see more of the girls and pictures of the daddy's!

Can you take a couple of pictures of Panda from the back end looking down her sides and down at her level so we can see how baby is riding, please? And don't forget a picture of Sweetie!

Again, I'm so glad you've joined us. We're here to answer any questions you may have, and have quite a bit of good information pinned at the top of our forum...even experienced breeders can benefit from the thread on dystocias, etc, as a refresher course! So, looking forward to watching your girls!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (May 25, 2014)

I can definitely post more pictures, that was a quick one just so you can see one of the pretty girls who is making the most progress.

Not sure if I can post a picture of Nostalgias Whistle Blower since he isn't owned by me, but he's easy to find on google!


----------



##  (May 25, 2014)

We just LOVE pictures......the more the better. So, feel free to post lots! LOL


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Jun 20, 2014)

Here is an update on the girls. .....haven't been able to get pics to load on to here because of the internet at my house but I will be trying soon I promise.

Panda is my experienced broodmare and she is heavily bagged, loose on the tailhead and fully dropped. She is testing at 6.8ph and has been for a about 24 hours now.

Sweetie is my maiden mare and she is lightly bagged, slightly dropped and kinda loose around the tailhead but no where near how panda is. She is also testing 6.8ph.

What are your experiences with how long mares have been at 6.8ph?


----------



##  (Jun 20, 2014)

We've had some mares deliver within 24 hours....dropping for 7.8 to foaling in the same day.

Generally, you're a couple of days out at 6.8, but these girls can change so rapidly, you want to be watching them VERY closely from now on. I'd be testing twice a day looking for a change. Can't wait to "see" these little ones arrive!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Jun 20, 2014)

Just tested her for the night and both are still a solid 6.8ph.....

Panda is doing a lot of walking and eating and tailraising.....maybe baby is getting those last adjustments in and it's making her cranky.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Jun 21, 2014)

Panda seems to be testing at 6.4ph as of this morning......last night she was doing a lot of butt rubbing and made lots of cow patties and is still producing them this morning. Hoping she decides to foal soon....this mama is tired!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 21, 2014)

sending prayers for a safe foaling


----------



##  (Jun 21, 2014)

I know you're keeping a close watch on her. Praying for a safe and uneventful foaling!

I expect your announcement very soon!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 21, 2014)

Oooooo exciting!! Either of them could foal at any time so dont leave their sides for a moment! Good luck and safe foaling.


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Jun 22, 2014)

Well Panda is still at 6.4ph as of this morning so we are at the 24 hour mark. She a restless and cranky and her milk is showing all the signs of being ready.

How long can a mare stay at 6.4ph before foaling? I am using the foal time strips btw


----------



## Bonny (Jun 22, 2014)

I have personaly had mares foal with in hours of testing 6.4 and then have had a mare go 5 ( yes 5!!) days at 6.4. Hopefully you wont have to wait much longer!


----------



##  (Jun 22, 2014)

"Generally" they say 24-48 hours, but some go quicker, and some take longer. Hopefully she'll take pity on us, and not make us wait too long!

Come on -- show us that little one!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Jun 22, 2014)

Well Panda just lost her mucus plug about 5 minutes ago.....let's hope this is the sign that she's going tonight!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jun 22, 2014)

Best Of Luck Katie, sounds as tho you wont have much longer to wait


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Jun 23, 2014)

PANDA HAD A GORGEOUS BLUE EYED BLACK PINTO COLT EARLY THIS MORNING....HE IS VERY WILDLY MARKED AND TINY....WILL POST PIC SOON!


----------



## happy appy (Jun 23, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 23, 2014)

Brilliant!! Many congrats - cant wait to see the pics!!


----------



##  (Jun 23, 2014)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## atotton (Jun 23, 2014)

congratulations!!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Jun 25, 2014)

Well Panda is doing very well and so is her colt we have named "CJ" which is short for Captain Jack since he has a white patch over his left eye....still working on pics, have to get them off my camera.

Sweetie is progressing nicely and has been put in the foaling stall under the camera now since she's still testing 6.8ph. She's been at 6.8 for a while now so I am thinking that here in the next few days she will start dropping again.

Pictures are coming I promise!


----------

